# "Late seasonal hay cutting" question for the experienced out there



## Kustom K9 Training (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and found it while researching my dilemma.

I have a small horse farm in Chesapeake VA. I lost my first season of 250 bales due to a storm out of no where. I have been trying to get cut my next cutting and the weather has just not allowed me. I also have to contend with the fact I have someone come do it. So even though there has been a few times only to get it done, they had to get theirs in first. It is now going into the 60's, and am worried that is too cool. I had done the 70's, and it just needs a few more days, but can anyone tell me am I flirting with danger cutting in the high 60's for horse hay.

This is a mixed grass horse pasture with some clover, and Bermuda. The other concern is my farmer does not have a tedder. He has the cutter conditioner, but has to row and then turn rows. Maybe normally that would not be bad, and may help in the really hot dry weather, but in this case I am worried it will slow down my process even more.

Thank you for your insight.

Kim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Its late but still doable. But....a tedder at this stage is a must. Find someone that can at least tedd it every couple of days until cured. Maybe you could rent a tedder.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I bale right up until the snow flys and don't own a tedder. If you have dry and bright sunny weather it will dry good even if it is cool. If it is cool and cloudy nothing is gonna make it dry, not even a tedder. Wait until you have forecasted a 5 day window of few clouds and sunny dry weather, otherwise do nothing. Look up your local point forecast from the National Weather Service every day and keep in contact with the custom harvester about it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another way to get it done this late, wait until the first killing frost, then after the alfalfa starts to wilt good, mow it. It will be considerably dryer after the killing frost than when it's lush and green.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kustom K9 said "This is a mixed grass horse pasture with some clover, and Bermuda." Grass cures slower this time of year than alfalfa does has been my experience so I would be inclined to use a tedder. But, as Hayray noted, the most important element is sunshine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Kustom K9 Training (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you to those that responded. Using both my local weather and from a computer source, it looks good at the moment for 7 days, in the high 60's. It will take maybe one more day to get the ground dry, so I am hoping the cutter can do it on Friday. I am going to call around to see if this farmer can use a friends tedder. I for sure think that will increase my chances of success.

It is just starting to brown out, but I have fat easy keepers so don't mind really mature hay. At least I can give them all they want. Well I think I am going to go for it if the forecast holds for me. I am glad to hear others have been successful in the cooler temps.

Thanks much and I hope everyone had a great harvest this year.

Kim


----------

